# Scratch 2 ?



## PacketMan (Dec 8, 2015)

My children are starting to warm up to FreeBSD.  Wish I was a senior coder to port this over.  Would be cool if I could give my kids some Raspberry PIs, FreeBSD, and Scratch 2.

https://scratch.mit.edu/

There is a Linux download available. Maybe I'll try that over the winter.

If this is the place to do it, then consider this a port request.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2015)

It's an online service. There's nothing to install. All you need is a browser and Flash 10.2. Flash is going to be difficult, even on Linux. The last Linux Flash version is 10.1. It may work with Google Chrome, which has a Flash player built-in.


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 8, 2015)

There's an offline editor on https://scratch.mit.edu/scratch2download/ which uses Adobe AIR.  Maybe it'll work with linux(4) or Wine. Looks like the download is x86 only, so it probably won't work on a Raspberry Pi


----------



## RichardM (Dec 8, 2015)

If it helps, scratch 1.4 works fine, you have to install lang/squeak, and then manually unpack the contents of the ubuntu deb file for scratch 1.4 using ar(). The difficulty with making a port is that the ubuntu scratch image (which runs in squeak, not using linux()) has references to files not in /usr/local hardcoded in it, so some files have to be unpacked to, e.g., /usr/share/scratch.


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 9, 2015)

SirDice said:


> It's an online service. There's nothing to install.



I realize that, but the intent was to present the kids with a box of stuff, help them build from scratch getting FreeBSD up and running on something (PC, Raspberry, etc) and then after some other stuff is done, get them to install Scratch 2 and introduce them to programming.  But I suppose skipping all that and going straight to the online stuff could suffice.

(I've got a lot of ideas going on in my mind right now just so you know. )


----------



## mortoxa (Dec 9, 2015)

PacketMan said:


> But I suppose skipping all that and going straight to the online stuff could suffice.



If you decide to go this way, I got scratch working on www/firefox, using emulators/pipelight. I haven't tested it exhaustively, but it loaded without error, played a few projects and allowed you to go to the "create" screen.

emulators/pipelight is not that straight foward to get working but callado  has some great instructions to get it working in Thread pipelight.41586


----------

